# Problem mit lookAt



## Chris82123xyz (11. Jan 2008)

Servus!
Ich möchte gerne die "Kamera" =) auf bestimmte Objekte in meiner Szene ausrichten.

Mit 


```
ViewingPlatform view = simpleU.getViewingPlatform();

TransformGroup view_tg = view.getViewPlatformTransform();

Transform3D t3d = new Transform3D();					

view_tg.getTransform(t3d);

t3d.lookAt( new Point3d((float)c1.x1,(float)c1.y1,(float)c1.z1+2), new Point3d((float)c1.x1,(float)c1.y1,(float)c1.z1), new Vector3d(0,1,0));

t3d.invert();

view_tg.setTransform(t3d);
```

gehts auch auch eigentlich wunderbar.
Allerdings geht es dann nicht mehr so toll, wenn ich vorher nen bissel durch die Gegend rotiere oder verschiebe.
Gibt es eine elegant einfache Art und Weise die vorherige Rotation oder Verschiebungen wieder rückgängig zu machen, damit die Sicht auf die übergebenen Koordinaten auch wieder passt?!


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jan 2008)

Was heißt "rückgängig machen"? Vielleicht einfach die Zeile
view_tg.getTransform(t3d); 
wegalssen?


----------



## Chris82123xyz (11. Jan 2008)

Ja ne =)
Das brauche ich ja um mein gewünschtes Object zu fokussieren. Welches dann eben die Koordinaten 
c1.x1,c1.y1,c1.z1 hat.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, das wenn ich vorher mitm MouseTranslate bzw Rotate arbeite diese Koordinaten eben auch rotiert bzw transliert werden und die Kamera dann nicht das gewünschte Object zeigt sondern irgendwo in den Raum.

Ein Beispiel: Ich führe bevor ich irgendwas mache per MouseRotator eine 180° Drehung durch. Wenn ich dann ein Objekt fokussieren will klappt das eigentlich auch, nur das eben die "Kamera" immernoch um 180° gedreht ist und nicht auf den eigentlichen Punkt zeigt. Das is natürlich fatal wenn man vorher mehr Rotationen oder Translationen gemacht hat, denn dann passt es überhaupt nicht mehr.
Ohne Rotationen klappt es wunderbar...

Was ich jetzt brauche ist irgendwie nen reset der vorherigen Rotationen und Translationen bzw irgendwas, was das Koordinatensystem wieder auf die Anfangsausrichtung zurückstellt.
Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlicher


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jan 2008)

MouseTranslate/Rotate wirkt sich direkt oder indirekt auf irgnedeine Transform3D aus. Die muss entweder auf Identity gesetzt werden, oder du musst diese Transform3D verwenden, um den Blickpunkt zu transformieren.


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch und habe das ganze wie folgt gelöst:


```
/**
	 * Kameraposition wird so eingestellt, dass Shape auf dem Bildschirm
	 * zentriert zu sehen ist.
	 * 
	 * @param shape
	 *            Das Shape auf dem die Kamera gerichtet werden soll.
	 */
	public synchronized void centerOnScreen(Shape shape, double entfernung,
			double rotX, double rotZ) {

		// Da die Position und die Ausrichtung der Kamera komplett neu bestimmt
		// werden, wird diese erst einmal resettet
		movement.x = 0;
		movement.y = 0;
		movement.z = 0;
		rotation.setIdentity();

		// Der VerschiebungsVektor (vom Koordinatenursprung aus) und die
		// Rotation der Kamera werden bestimmt.
		Transform3D new_translation = new Transform3D();
		new_translation.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0, 0, entfernung));
		Transform3D new_rotation = new Transform3D();
		Matrix3d rot = new Matrix3d();
		rot.setIdentity();
		Matrix3d newRotX = new RotationMatrixX(rotX);
		Matrix3d newRotZ = new RotationMatrixZ(rotZ);
		rot.mul(newRotX);
		Matrix3d rotationInvert = new Matrix3d();
		rotationInvert.invert(rot);
		Matrix3d tempRotation = new Matrix3d();
		tempRotation.invert(rotationInvert);
		rot.mul(rotationInvert);
		rot.mul(newRotZ);
		rot.mul(tempRotation);
		new_rotation.set(rot);

		// Da die Kamera momentan noch auf den Koordinatenursprung schaut, muss
		// sie um die globale Position des Shapes verschoben werden und dannach
		// auf den Blickwinkel angepasst werden
		Transform3D transform = new Transform3D();
		shape.getCenter().getLocalToVworld(transform);
		Vector3d verschiebung = new Vector3d();
		transform.get(verschiebung);
		Transform3D global_transform = new Transform3D();
		global_transform.setTranslation(verschiebung);
		mov.setIdentity();
		mov.mul(global_transform);
		mov.mul(new_rotation);
		mov.mul(new_translation);
		mov.get(rotation);

		// rotation und movement werden angepasst und die gesammte
		// Transformation wird ausgeführt
		mov.get(movement);
		try {
			transGroup.setTransform(mov);
		} catch (BadTransformException e) {
			LOG.log(Level.SEVERE, "Transformationsfehler", e);
			LOG.log(Level.SEVERE, "Movement: " + movement.x + " / "
					+ movement.y + " / " + movement.z);
			LOG.log(Level.SEVERE, "Rotation m0x: " + rotation.m00 + " / "
					+ rotation.m01 + " / " + rotation.m02);
			LOG.log(Level.SEVERE, "Rotation m1x: " + rotation.m10 + " / "
					+ rotation.m11 + " / " + rotation.m12);
			LOG.log(Level.SEVERE, "Rotation m2x: " + rotation.m20 + " / "
					+ rotation.m21 + " / " + rotation.m22);
		}
		canvas.repaint();

	}
```
Ich kann der Funktion die Entfernung und den Rotationswinkel übergeben. Shape ist das Objekt, auf das die Kamere blicken soll.
mov ist die eigentliche TransformGroup der Kamera


----------

